# Adobe After Effects Cs3 Problem



## Grunge (9. September 2007)

Hey,

Ich habe von meiner Frau das komplett Paket von Adobe geschenkt bekommen - aber eigentlich nur, weil ich viel mit Photoshop, InDesign und so arbeite. Hab mir aber gedacht - arbeitest du dich mal ein wenig in Premiere und After Effects rein. Klappt soweit gut, nur nun hab ich folgendes Problem. 

Ich wollte eines der Video Tutorials machen. Problem dabei man brauch entweder Knoll Light Factory (wovon ich eine Demo geladen hab) - oder man wählt die möglichkeiten die der Autor noch bietet, bzw kurz anschneided, da er es letztendlich mit Knoll Light macht.

Hier der Link:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/after...er-effects-3d-sphere-effect-video-8-41-a.html

Ungefähr bei 4:08 kommt der Teil. So ich hab aber keine Rendering Effekte in meiner Effekt Liste. Und dann kürzlich instalierten Knoll Light Effekt auch nicht. Woran liegt das, das bei mir einige Effekte nicht angezeigt werden bzw anscheinend nicht vorhanden sind?

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## bokay (9. September 2007)

Den Effekt findest du in der deutschen CS3 Version unter "Generieren". Alternativ dazu kannst du die Suchfunktion im rechten Bereich verwenden.... (unter "Effekte und Vorgaben")


----------



## Grunge (9. September 2007)

danke habe ich soeben auch schon herausgefunden =)

Danke nochmal =)


----------

